# Shipping Container Barn?



## WeeLittleChicken

Anyone else try to make a shipping container barn? I am looking for super affordable options in case my life ever turns around to build a barn. Used shipping containers (the 40 foot long ones) seem to run about $2k a piece. I looked it up and found quite a few interesting ideas. Initially I was just thinking about something like this first one, super simple:










With a little overhang...










But after some looking I realized you could buy two shipping containers and as time and money allow you could build a roof to conjoin the two and end up with this sort of thing:



















Or even something super fancy if I win the lottery...


----------



## chickenqueen

We've thought about those same things and even shopped around for one or two.We couldn't agree where to place them.He wants it in the middle of the yard and I want it on the other side of the pine trees so I don't have to look at it and block the neighbor's chickens from my yard.


----------



## seminole wind

I think that's a cool idea. However I wonder how badly a metal house would heat up in the summer?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Well it'd be placed on a heavily wooded lot so I don't think it'd heat up as badly as it could.... obviously would need ventilation. They can be insulated from the outside or inside too. It's given me a lot of ideas. Could always start with a half size one like the first photo too... Endless possibilities? 

I wasn't keen on their looks either but I guess there's a lot you can do about that too.


----------



## seminole wind

Ventilation in the shade works very well. I have one shed in the sun and the chicken one in the shade and there can be a 10-15 degree difference.


----------

